

Best and brightest: Only a few countries are teaching children how to think - r0h1n
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21583609-only-few-countries-are-teaching-children-how-think-best-and-brightest

======
lutusp
> Only a few countries are teaching children how to think ...

A truth easily explained. Governments fund education either directly or
indirectly, therefore educational agendas are set by governments, and people
who can think critically are difficult to govern. No mystery here.

What is admirable are those countries that teach people to think for
themselves, and think critically, even though this makes governing more
difficult. Sadly, the U.S. is not on that list.

